
Show HN: DocRev – crowd-sourcing document reviews - nmld
https://www.docrev.org/
======
nmld
Submitter here:

Briefly, the idea is to transfer the effort of reviewing documents to a crowd-
sourced platform: a user provides feedback to other users' documents, and in
return obtains feedback for his own documents.

My motivation stems from "yet another review" of a research paper of my own
that I had already read many times for re-submission. At the time I was
already so fed up of reading it that I'd rather read someone else's work
instead, hoping that another person would instead read my own work. Not only
would that be refreshing, not to be reading always the same thing and maybe
learn something new, but it would also be way more productive to catch
problems in the document with a fresh pair of eyes.

~~~
flippant
I'm not sure if this is the intended purpose, but how about you add the TPP
agreements and post the link to Reddit.

